# Just a Thought: A Plea for Humility



## nicnap (Nov 20, 2008)

As I was reading through some posts...mostly more recent ones, I was struck by the need of a dose of humility that many of us need. I know this is a discussion forum and that is what people are here to do, present their respective cases. 

But sometimes it appears that posts are merely reactionary, and have not even considered what others have said to them. Especially when it is older, wiser counsel. 

I am reminded of Elihu in Job 32 (just heard Dr. Pipa give an excellent sermon on it). He sat and waited to hear what the elders had to say, and then when they said nothing substantial or beneficial he chimed in. 

Just a thought...a request for a modicum of humility by all. 

(Maybe I should have made this a blog...but public forum seemed better suited.)

Blessings.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks. Sorry for my lack of etiquette.


----------



## Honor (Nov 20, 2008)

hey I read this and I thought about my post in the Nativity thread... if this post is written in light of that, I really do apologize... I tried to post in the most respectful way at the same time as adding my opinion/question. I really hope that I didn't upset anyone.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 20, 2008)

Honor said:


> hey I read this and I thought about my post in the Nativity thread... if this post is written in light of that, I really do apologize... I tried to post in the most respectful way at the same time as adding my opinion/question. I really hope that I didn't upset anyone.




Absolutely not aimed at you. Sorry if I have given that impression. This was merely a thought after reading a couple of threads.


----------



## Honor (Nov 20, 2008)

ok just making sure.


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 20, 2008)

As someone once said, "Better to be silent and thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt"...


----------

